
Show HN: Mobile-First FB, IG and Google Ads Manager - optemization
https://otis.ai/?ref=hackernews
======
optemization
I put up a functionality GIF here: [https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/otis-
ai](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/otis-ai)

